

Announcing YUI 3.4.0 and the new Node/MongoDB powered YUILibrary.com - hobonumber1
http://www.yuilibrary.com

======
berylium
Huge news for the YUI community. Big hat tip to Ryan Grove, who did so much of
the work on this, along with Dav Glass, Jenny Donnelly and the rest of the
team. The new site really starts to realize the core virtues of this project
and to foreground the excellent community contributions.

------
hobonumber1
You can read more about everything that's new about YUI3.4.0 here:
[http://www.yuiblog.com/blog/2011/08/18/announcing-
yui-3-4-0-...](http://www.yuiblog.com/blog/2011/08/18/announcing-
yui-3-4-0-and-the-new-yuilibrary-com/)

------
drgath
Additional tools used: <http://yuilibrary.com/about/>

* Ubuntu

* Nginx

* Node.js

* MongoDB

* Express

* Cluster

* Handlebars

* node-mongodb-native

* npm

* Google Prettify

* Git

